# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Странная атака DoS.Generic.SYN.Flood

## Vilgelm

Доброго времени суток.

Пару недель назад внезапно KIS 2011 стал выдавать информацию о атаке DoS.Generic.SYN.Flood на порт 8621 с различных IP адресов (в итоге их оказалось более 1000). Посмотрел на это безобразие минут 10, перезапустил роутер (IP у меня динамический). Ну атаковали и атаковали, я бы и не обратил особого внимания, однако минут 5 назад началось тоже самое. В этот раз я не стал ждать, и перезапустил роутер практически сразу, атака так же прекратилась, в итоге "набрал" 331 адрес. Вот так это выглядит:
flood.png
Вроде бы ничего интересного? Не совсем, вот некоторые моменты, которые меня смутили:

Я сижу за роутером, к которому подключено 4 машины и еще один роутер. Никакого Port Forwarding на именно этот компьютер именно этого порта нет. При этом другие машины (там KIS 2012) ничего необычного не замечают (уведомления о атаках там та же включены).

 Согласно netstat на этом порте ничего нет. Абсолютно. Он закрыт. Нет там utorrent (который, впрочем, всеравно выключен) или чего-то другого.

В связи с этим у меня несколько вопросов:

1. Что это, блин, за фигня?
2. Как я уже говорил выше, IP у меня динамический. Никаких специфических действий я в это время не производил. Соответственно интересует момент: идет ли атака на всю подсеть провайдера или персонально на меня (предположим, мой компьютер чем-то заражен каким-нибудь червем или что-то в этом роде)? Как это можно выяснить?
3. У кого-нибудь еще такое было?

Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Pretorianec

У меня сейчас такое происходит. Это походу аську пытаются взломать. у меня показывает, что открыт этот порт

----------


## Vilgelm

Вряд ли аська, у меня ее попросту нет  :Smiley:

----------

